# Chris Kyle Found Dead



## Dakota Dogs (Nov 19, 2012)

(Reuters) - Chris Kyle, the former U.S. Navy SEAL sniper who was responsible for 160 kills during his career as U.S. Navy SEAL sniper, was shot and killed with another man at a gun range on Saturday, the co-author of Kyle's book said.

A suspect, identified as Eddie Ray Routh, was arrested, according to reports.

Kyle, who wrote "American Sniper" about his military service from 1999 to 2009, and another man were found dead at the Rough Creek Lodge's shooting range Saturday, according to the Fort Worth Star-Telegram, quoting Erath County Sheriff Tommy Bryant. The second victim was not identified.

"It just comes as a shock and it's staggering to think that after all Chris has been through, that this is how he meets his end, because there are so many ways he could have been killed" in Iraq, said Scott McEwen, who wrote the book with Kyle.

Rough Creek Lodge is located in Glen Rose, Texas, which is about 50 miles southwest of Fort Worth. Rough Creek Lodge referred calls to the Erath County Sheriff's Office but Bryant was not immediately available for comment.

Kyle served four combat tours of duty in Operation Iraqi Freedom and elsewhere, and won two Silver Stars and five Bronze Stars for bravery, according to his book.

After leaving the Navy, Kyle founded Craft International, a firm that provided combat and weapons training to military, police, corporate and civilian clients.

In a 2012 interview with Time magazine he was asked what went through his mind when he aimed at a target.

"The first time, you're not even sure you can do it," he said. "But I'm not over there looking at these people as people. I'm not wondering if he has a family. I'm just trying to keep my guys safe. Every time I kill someone, he can't plant an IED. You don't think twice about it."

Kyle is the co-author of another book coming out in May under the title "American Gun - A History of the U.S. in Ten Firearms." For the book he fired 10 weapons - such as the Spencer repeating rifle from the Civil War, the Colt .45 used in the Old West and the Thompson sub-machine gun popular with law enforcement and gangsters in the 1920s - and discussed their parts in U.S. history.

In the wake of the slayings of 20 children and six adults at a school in Newtown, Connecticut in December, Kyle was interviewed in January about rising calls for curbing gun violence in the United States. He told the website guns.com that he favored arming teachers who have been screened and trained and spoke against restrictions on gun owners.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

RIP Brother


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That just ain't right.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Shocking, a sad day for this country and freedom. Chris was a true American hero and he will be missed, but never forgotten.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I was following also the article, a sad end for such a talented soldier.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I just found out about him on Fox News, what a sad day for America... The Loss of an American Hero... R.I.P..


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, but yet another example of how screwed up people have become.
R.I.P. Sir !!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sad


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Rest In Peace!

oh and for the sorry low life SOB that did this, theres a pit DEEP in the dark corners of HELL for you!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

REST IN PEACE atriot:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

REST IN PEACE

what you have done for your country,and what you stood for will never be forgotten


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Breaks my heart as he was trying to help the young man who did this to him and his friend. RIP Chief Kyle !!!!!!!!!!!! atriot:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Predator Talk has how many members? Only 12 of us said something? No wonder this country is going down hill, everyone needs to wake up! This MAN fought for our country! No one has anything to say? I can't say what I would like to right now, without offending some of you... Wake Up America! Grow some balls... Chris Kyle did!.. Our thoughts and prayers to the family of Chris Kyle...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Very SAD----Rest in Peace Chris Kyle and friend---Prayers are sent to the Familys-------Its also SAD how fast American Heros from all Wars are forgotten---sb*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes.SB and AZ. And, I have no place for those that claim to support our troops and do nothing more than to flap their lips.

It's easy to pitch in. Just head to any VFW, American Legion, or other such facility in your neighborhood and offer to help in any way. Guaranteed, you'll make new friends. At our local VFW, new faces are few and far between, but we get a fair share of people working off debts to society through community service, but they are not real volunteers.

There are as many ways to help as there are excuses for not doing so.

Talk is cheap; freedom, not at all.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

r i p


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

The death of Chris Kyle has inspired me to do something!


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Guy that defends everyone back home, and has to go that way. Sad situation. atriot:


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

May he rest in peace and he will for ever be in the minds of us all. He was trying to do good and that will not be forgoten either, by myself and others on this web site.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

HunterGatherer said:


> The death of Chris Kyle has inspired me to do something!


If it is within our power to act, it's our duty. Thank you.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

glenway said:


> If it is within our power to act, it's our duty. Thank you.


I asked about people's experience before, here on PT, with Wounded Warriors. Well, I am not a veteran, but I appreciate the sacrifice that those soldiers have made and I, in my old age and personal circumstances, am softening up. I want to give back and I am looking for ways to share my hunting experiences. Recently, I have become involved in Multiple Sclerosis charities and I will become even more involved in that, joining one of the organizational committees for NMSS sponsored events in the Houston area. I have MS, but my MS has not left me debilitated compared to many others. I can still get around and all my senses still function, not 100%, but if I didn't tell you, you might not guess I have MS. I feel it is my duty to give to the MS community while I still can. That is one part of my life, the non-hunting part of my life. I have thought about trying to combine the two and see if there are other MS afflicted people who want to hunt. I am very capable of giving them that experience. I'm quite sure there are people with MS that would want to get out for a hog hunt or coyote hunt in the Houston area. I'm talking out loud here, but I need to make a serious inquiry with the local NMSS. I am a member of a hunting lease and I have the resources to provide a hunting experience to someone. I have to do this! It would be for me as much as it would be for the people I take out.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Fantastic.


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sorry for his families loss, someone who fights for our country, is brought home safely and then killed is saddening. 
To the scumbag who did this, you are a disgrace
I hope you feel the pain that the family of this man are feeling and regret what you did for the rest of your pathetic sad life and the God keeps you alive to make you feel the pain, unless your some sicko who doesn't care, if you are... Die in your sleep and no one will miss you.


----------



## TJM (Jan 27, 2013)

Chris Kyle was a big hunter and his kill count was much higher then 160.

He was a great guy and will be forever missed.


----------

